
Android still has horrible text messaging bugs - J3L2404
http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/31/android-still-has-horrible-text-messaging-bugs-thatll-get-you-f/
======
colanderman
This might not be a bug iin their Messaging app per se. I've noticed a similar
problem with ListViews in general: often times what you appear to be clicking
on and what you're actually clicking on are different. I've deleted the wrong
contact and called the wrong person many times because of this. I've noticed
that it happens most often during updates to the ListView (e.g. while it is
loading); this leads me to believe it to be due to lack of thread
synchronization.

~~~
jambo
I'm using CyanogenMod based on Android 1.6, but I have noticed this too. When
this (rarely) happens in the call log, a press on one contact at the top of
the list visually highlights another several contacts down.

------
nuclear_eclipse
One good side effect of using Google Voice for everything is that I've never
noticed or been affected by this bug.

------
scrollbar
I experienced a text message going to the wrong person just last week, running
android 2.2 on my Evo. Completely unacceptable for a communication device, as
discussed in the article.

------
sausagefeet
Text messaging app is really dreadful on the N1. Worst bug I experience is
hitting the messaging app brings me to the browser and the only way to get
back to message is either going to a contact then going to view all threads
from their or restarting the phone.

~~~
catch23
I guess you need a publisher like engadget to get the bug noticed by Google!
That bug has discussed on HN & Reddit multiple times this year but was never a
priority for Google until now.

------
fleitz
Its an open platform right? So why not just go in and fix the bug yourself?

I'm really surprised a fix for this hasn't appeared on github that I can patch
into my android source.

/snicker

~~~
codingthewheel
I suggest you actually learn about the platform before performing the
argumentative equivalent of throwing bits and pieces of monkey scat into the
fray in the vain hopes of upvotes, or just out of sheer orneriness and wrong-
headedness.

<http://source.android.com/>

------
cookiecaper
Anyone with a link to the bug on Google Code? It seems it was removed from the
article.

I've never had this happen to me, but I don't text very much. It has happened
a couple of times to my wife, though.

~~~
snowwindwaves
[http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=9392&c...](http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=9392&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20Stars)

~~~
cookiecaper
Thanks. I guess I see why they took the link off -- that thread has turned
into a tremendous wreck. Only the first 40 comments or so are useful. The
remaining 1280 are all "please fix it!!!!!!!".

Though I did like the comment that said, "This is like text roulette, please
do not fix."

------
izendejas
I've experienced two bugs.

1) a warning that two of my messages failed to send wouldn't go away after
"clearing" them in the status bar. Had to go to settings and clear all data
and force stop the app. Not critical, just very annoying. 2) when auto-
completing a name and selecting such name, it actually adds the next person in
your contact list as the adressee.

------
ry0ohki
I guess this is another reason to be very careful of anything you say about
anyone in an electronic medium!

------
res0nat0r
I've had this happen on my Evo a good number of times. Mainly clicking on a
text message thread to reply to someone clicks on a different person who is
2-3 people below in the thread list. It is very annoying as I've sent text's
to the wrong person before.

------
ja27
I don't think I've ever had this happen, but my outbound texts on Sprint
haven't worked for a week ("invalid number of digits") so I gave up and used
Google Voice for texts instead, which is pretty nice as a work-around.

------
steveklabnik
Yep. This is why I turned of text to Twitter: something bad happened once...

~~~
tdfx
This sounds good. Please share.

